# Gun show visit today - thoughts/opinions on what I saw



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I left bright and early to get to the Brown Convention Center gun show when they opened at 9am this morning. I went to buy a Keltec 32, but also wanted to look and hold several guns that I had on my "to buy list" in the future. I found that I pretty much scratched everything off my list...

- I held the M&P from S&W. It is a nice gun, but the ergonomics didn't grab me as well as it does other people. I know I'm beating a dead horse when I throw my praise for the Walther P99 (as I have always done in the past) - but, considering I have 3 of them now, I just don't see a point in getting an M&P. Especially when they don't fee as nice in the hand as a P99.

- I thought about one day getting a fairly inexpensive Ruger P89 or P95 for a vehicle gun - that way if it every got stolen, I wouldn't be kicking myself in the head. I've looked at em on the shelf for years - And, I borrowed a P89 to qualify w/ in 1996. But, kinda forgot about how it was ever since. Not really a big fan of the rear sight. And, the thing is just so fat. The back of the Ruger slides looks enormous too. And, it didn't feel right in my hand... Scratch another...

- Out of all the revolvers I have seen - the Ruger GP100 4" stainless kinda caught my eye. But, after holding dozens of revolvers today and looking at all the brands - I'm reminded why I've just never been a revolver guy. Never bought one, and I don't think I ever will. Everyone has there tastes... Tons of revolver guys here - nothing wrong w/ them. Just not my thing...

- Buckmark 22 - If I ever do buy a target 22 - I think this would be the one. It has the best grip I have felt on any of the other comparable 22s (Ruger, S&W 22A, Neos, etc). I'd just have to paint the sights I guess, since I hate black sights. Don't know if I will ever bother buying that type of 22, but if I do, this is the one.

- Also, as much as I've dismissed the Walther P22 because of so much neg stuff I read (although, to be fair, there is some pos comments on various forums too), this little gun is just so cute. It feels good in the hands too. While I know it would not be as accurate as the buckmark, I'm not the best shooter anyway. So, it probably doesn't matter. W/ the price, I may eventually throw caution to the wind and get one. But, it isn't a high priority.

- 1911... I've have bought these several times over the years - always some sort of issue. Or, as w/ my last one - I had a refinishing nightmare that screwed it up as far as I was concerned. While I might get chided by the older guys here... I just don't feel like buying another one again and spending close to $800 or more. Not when I am satisfied so much w/ the P99. And, it was rather super irritating to out shoot a $1200 Springfield TRP w/ my SW99 that I bought for $439 last Nov. The TRP may have shot tighter groups. But, in MY hands, the SW99 did better. And, I think I had cheaper 1911s in the past that shot better than that $1200 TRP. That whole experience made me decided to give the whole 1911 a LOONG break before I buy another one. I held dozens of different models in my hands today - but, I'm not grabbed w/ them anymore after loosing my shirt on them over the years...

So, only gun on my short list right now is another P99 - I want one w/ the QA trigger to try it. I want an OD green 9mm new one, however. So, if I ever stumble upon one, I might consider it. But I think for now - shockenly enough... I MIGHT almost be satisfied with my current collection. And, I could ALMOST say that I've lost the urge to go and buy anymore guns in the near future. Who knows how I may feel tomorrow. So, that is why I said ALMOST :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> But I think for now - shockenly enough... I MIGHT almost be satisfied with my current collection. And, I could ALMOST say that I've lost the urge to go and buy anymore guns in the near future. Who knows how I may feel tomorrow. So, that is why I said ALMOST :mrgreen:


Holy Cow Man!!! Get to the Doctor QUICK!!! You are obviously sick, stricken with something and it's not looking good. :smt082

or, a quick trip to a Class Three facility might save your life. :smt082

PS:



Shipwreck said:


> So, only gun on my short list right now is another P99 - I want one w/ the QA trigger to try it. I want an OD green 9mm new one, however. So, if I ever stumble upon one, I might consider it.


There's one exactly matching your specs at my shooting range I checked it out last week...guess it doesn't do you any good though being that I'm here and you're there :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U are right 

ONly gun out really that I WISH I could afford is the PS90 carbine - but, I don't have the cash


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

You need some help sounds like you have gun burnout.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, all of the guns I have now were purchased in the past year - I rotated my collection a couple of times before that. Many I had owned for 8 years or more. But, wanted new stuff. Nothing else really out I want...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm also happy with what I have. Six months ago I actually sold a bunch of safe queen guns I never used, including all my revolvers. Now between the wife, my daughter and me, we have 14 guns, which fill all our present needs. Unless I have some radical change in my shooting philosophy, I don't see what else I'd need.

Now I spend money on ammo and training, which is probably a better expenditure than accumulating guns that mainly just sit in the safe. I might upgrade the guns I have (I'd like to eventually replace my pseudo-scout rifle with a Steyr Scout), but I don't really need more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey Ship, what about the Kel-Tec you were gonna' buyi?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did buy it - I mentioned in the first paragraph that I went to buy the Keltect 

I got it pretty quick after I bounced around to all the vendors who had 1 - Then I spent time browsing...

I wanted to go shoot today - but I have 2 bad knees. Our office moved this past week, and my knees are killing me from all the back and forth. I was barely able to walk around the show. I am taking it easy the rest of today, and will go shoot tomorrow...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I left bright and early to get to the Brown Convention Center gun show when they opened at 9am this morning. I went to buy a Keltec 32, but also wanted to look and hold several guns that I had on my "to buy list" in the future. I found that I pretty much scratched everything off my list...


Just wondered if you actually DID buy it, that's why I asked. I found your other thread you posted just after this one and that answered by question. I like it. After your shootin' report I will be closer to buying one also. I thought you were going to get the .380. I think either would be fine, though. By the way, Aleive(sp) works great for bad knees and you can buy naproxin sodium (active ingrediant in Aleive) at HEB or some other grocery store a lot cheaper than Aleive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have prescription advil basically - that is working... I have had 2 knee surgeries on 1 knee - and after years of favoring the other, it is giving me pain too. In fact, its hurting worse than my "bad knee" now.

Well, I originally was gonna get the 380 - and think I would have preferred the bigger bullet. But, I researched it a lot on other forums - seems that the 32 tends to have less headaches. I mean, there are 380 models that work great out there - but by buying the .32, I increased my chances of getting a trouble free gun. Also, I have read that while both are not really range guns, the 32 is more comfortable to shoot.

I have looked at the bullet data, and decided that I will just keep WWB FMJ in the gun for carry, as well as range use. It gives the most penetration out of any of the other rounds. And, hollow points in this calliber really aren't worth the $.


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ...But I think for now - shockenly enough... I MIGHT almost be satisfied with my current collection. And, I could ALMOST say that I've lost the urge to go and buy anymore guns in the near future. Who knows how I may feel tomorrow. So, that is why I said ALMOST :mrgreen:


Really!?... I'm surprised you don't have a SIG in your collection.

I'm less sensitive than most when it comes to the various grip styles available from manufacturers today (Glocks and HK's generating the most controversy), but I'd have to say THE most comfortable handguns (OEM grips) I've held are SIGs. No grooves or rocket science to narrow the market, just the closest shape to an oval (compared to the aforementioned blocks) I've found. Beyond that, you can't fault their vault-like quality and precision accuracy.

What gives?...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually. I knew there was something I forgot to write about - I tried holding every Sig model I saw - and, I didn't like a single one of them. I have fairly small hands, and most were just too fat for me. I'm glad I never got the Sig Pro, either. It's way too blocky.

To me, the sigs were kinda like the fullsize USP - I ended up getting rid of that USP to pay for my last P99, but the grip was also just a bit too big for me. So, no desire for any Sigs... Sorry...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, I gotta tell ya. Cuteness aside, I've sold a good deal of those P22s since getting a job in a gun shop, it is probably one of my better sellers (I think I have personally sent at least 8 of them out the door). None of the people I have sold them to have had any complaints about them. Many, if they are there while I am showing one to a customer, will come over and tell the customer that they own one and how great it is. So I wouldn't knock that one off the list, personally. If I was to ever buy a 22, I think I would get that one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, we'll see. Maybe if I never track down a green P99, I can at least satisfy myself with a Green P22


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife got the P22 not long ago. As long as you get a recent ('06) manufacture, they are pretty trouble free. There are some posts over at Rimfire Central that discuss it w/ pics.

Not to change the subject, but wasn't it you that had the link to a S&W free range bag offer? Good for Walther purchases also


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Sorry about the knees. Especially since its keeping you away from the range.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Not to change the subject, but wasn't it you that had the link to a S&W free range bag offer? Good for Walther purchases also


Yes, but I do not believe the P22 counts. Someone on the S&W forum claimed that it did not and they called to check. I suppose U can mail it in anyway and see. But, I think ya gotta buy the P99 to get the bag...



falshman70 said:


> My wife got the P22 not long ago. As long as you get a recent ('06) manufacture, they are pretty trouble free. There are some posts over at Rimfire Central that discuss it w/ pics.


I heard the gun was a pain in the butt to disassemble - or there is some trick to it. Is this true?


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually. I knew there was something I forgot to write about - I tried holding every Sig model I saw - and, I didn't like a single one of them. I have fairly small hands, and most were just too fat for me. I'm glad I never got the Sig Pro, either. It's way too blocky.
> 
> To me, the sigs were kinda like the fullsize USP - I ended up getting rid of that USP to pay for my last P99, but the grip was also just a bit too big for me. So, no desire for any Sigs... Sorry...


No need for sorry - just my voracious curiosity. Phunny, too, cuz I never considered my hands to be large.

Who recalls the grade school days of making Thanksgiving turkeys by tracing your hand on a piece of paper? Just a thought for an informal, non-scientific post.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The only SIG I've owned is a 239. I liked it fine. Never carried up juat a plinker. Traded it for a Glock 26.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DD said:


> No need for sorry - just my voracious curiosity. Phunny, too, cuz I never considered my hands to be large.
> 
> Who recalls the grade school days of making Thanksgiving turkeys by tracing your hand on a piece of paper? Just a thought for an informal, non-scientific post.


Well, everyone has their preferences. Some guns grab some people, and some grab others. I fell into my likes last year during some rentals at my local shop.

I have fired a Sig 266 - it was okay. But didn't really grab me. Not enough to buy one.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a bit of a pain to reassemble. The recoil spring is long and small diameter, so it wants to squiggle around as you're trying to get the slide back on the frame - which requires compressing the spring enough to get the guide rod through the hole in the front of the slide. Then you can pull the slide back until it overlaps the back of the frame and the rails engage as the slide goes forward. There's a video clip on Rimfire Central of a guy taking it down and reassembling it in seconds. How he does it I can't fathom. It's easier to reassemble than my Ruger 22/45, however.

Most of the complaints now are about brass coming straight back at the shooter. Hasn't been a problem on my wife's, but there is a tweak you can do on the extractor to fix that. 

I found the old post about the S&W range bag offer. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> It's a bit of a pain to reassemble. The recoil spring is long and small diameter, so it wants to squiggle around as you're trying to get the slide back on the frame - which requires compressing the spring enough to get the guide rod through the hole in the front of the slide. Then you can pull the slide back until it overlaps the back of the frame and the rails engage as the slide goes forward. There's a video clip on Rimfire Central of a guy taking it down and reassembling it in seconds. How he does it I can't fathom. It's easier to reassemble than my Ruger 22/45, however.
> 
> Most of the complaints now are about brass coming straight back at the shooter. Hasn't been a problem on my wife's, but there is a tweak you can do on the extractor to fix that.
> 
> I found the old post about the S&W range bag offer. Thanks.


Appreciate the info


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck coulds you tell me when the next good gun show is in Dallas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Hey Shipwreck coulds you tell me when the next good gun show is in Dallas?


Go here - I posted the link a while back in the TX area...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2403

Here are some upcoming ones too...

Aug 12-13 Mesquite, Big Town Expo
Aug 26-27 Ft Worth, Rogers Center, Fort Worth TX, Tim Finucane 817-732-1194
Sep 23-24 Dallas. Market Hall,
Sep 30-Oct 1 Denton, Denton Expo Center
Oct 21-22 Mesquite, Big Town Expo Classic Gun Shows
Oct 28-29 Ft Worth, Rogers Center, Fort Worth TX, Tim Finucane 817-732-1194
Nov 25-26 Dallas. Market Hall, Dallas Arms Collectors


----------

